# Cutting grass season



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Just got a new lawnmower earlier this afternoon: http://www.sears.ca/product/craftsman-md-self-propelled-3-in-1-rear-wheel-drive-gas-lawn-mower/71369700?ptag=1

This thing is a beast, rear wheel drive is a definite must if you have slope ground for the walkout basement. I am glad I didn't buy anything less torque and without rear propellant. I let my grass grow longer because the builder just put the sod down, I wanted to make sure the grassroots is strong before mowing them. If any of you guys are thinking about getting a lawnmower for father's day, this one does not disappoint.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

forgot to mention, $30 off this weekend.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Parents got a new lawnmower from costco, $100 off, dunno if sale still on though.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

You'd better get busy learning that mower....get to work earning yer keep.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol apparently the mower was $200+ off, my bad. I do a lot of stuff around the house, pool, plants etc and treat my parents to lunch and dinner from time to time. Only a high school student so you can't expect too much from me besides manual labour ahahah.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> lol apparently the mower was $200+ off, my bad. I do a lot of stuff around the house, pool, plants etc and treat my parents to lunch and dinner from time to time. Only a high school student so you can't expect too much from me besides manual labour ahahah.


Better than a post-graduate student who can barely afford to pay his monthly rent/cell phone/internet bills.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol, that's the post graduate life outside of home. Atleast you can afford it, most people overestimate themselves and find themselves in a ditch of debt lolol


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> lol apparently the mower was $200+ off, my bad. I do a lot of stuff around the house, pool, plants etc and treat my parents to lunch and dinner from time to time. Only a high school student so you can't expect too much from me besides manual labour ahahah.


Turn the pool into a pond ;]



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> lol, that's the post graduate life outside of home. Atleast you can afford it, most people overestimate themselves and find themselves in a ditch of debt lolol


Pessimism is the best way to go.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> lol, that's the post graduate life outside of home. Atleast you can afford it, most people overestimate themselves and find themselves in a ditch of debt lolol





Joeee said:


> Pessimism is the best way to go.


At least he realizes it now!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Sears also has one which was 50%off, 450 then 225, lower torque and it was push not rear propellant. marketing ploy in my opinion, for 450 you should get alot more than that, hence the price of 225 for what its worth. I tried to look at the engine brand, like briggs and straton is good and the feature like torque and self propellant. if you have to sometime cut the grass when its damp or on the slope, you'll thank mower that has high torque and rear propellant.


----------

